# Get rid of that floaty feeling?



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

so how do i get rid of the annoying lift i get at about 100 mph?

any o' j00s guys with lowering kits still have that?
how 'bout "aero" kits?

NOTE: if you didn't notice any lift BEFORE installing your goodies, i do NOT want your opinion.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I had that lift and it was so damn annoying it was part of the reason I got my springs (Progress). They killed some of it, I'd say about half...I'm about 90% sure that new rims/tires would kill the other half of that floaty feeling. It's just so unsettling, kind of like you're drunk or "disconnected" from the road. After I get my rims and tires I'll post again with impressions


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *After I get my rims and tires I'll post again with impressions *


k.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

while dropping the car to avoid getting to much air under it will of course help to keep it stable but it would help even more if we could just get a decent looking lip spoiler to keep the air from going under the car and causing so much lift to occur in the first place.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd get the NISMO springs and shocks.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Of course, you may go the cheapest route and HIT THE BRAKES!! See? At 50 mph, no floaty feeling!!! (Yeah, I'm being a smart-alec.) Let us know what you do when you find out how to cure this.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *so how do i get rid of the annoying lift i get at about 100 mph?*


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *I'd get the NISMO springs and shocks. *


not worth $1000, its only like 1" drop front and back. You can get tien basics for cheaper and they are adjustable height.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

olsaltybastard said:


> *Of course, you may go the cheapest route and HIT THE BRAKES!! See? At 50 mph, no floaty feeling!!! (Yeah, I'm being a smart-alec.) Let us know what you do when you find out how to cure this. *


brakes?! this thing has BRAKES?!


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

For a true floaty feeling, try a Mitsubishi Gallant at about 70 MPH. Damn thing feels like it's about to take off.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Scissors said:


> *For a true floaty feeling, try a Mitsubishi Gallant at about 70 MPH. Damn thing feels like it's about to take off.  *


or a '95 dakota sport V8 at 125... or a '76 buick estate 455 at 130... no thanks, i'll pass. i just want to tone my car down so's i can hit the fast curves a little more precisely.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

"For a true floaty feeling" pull the e-brake in the rain... yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *so how do i get rid of the annoying lift i get at about 100 mph?
> 
> *



simple, don't drive 100mph


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Get rid of that floaty feeling?*



chimmike said:


> *simple, don't drive 100mph  *


certainly a valid solution


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

UofLsentra said:


> *"For a true floaty feeling" pull the e-brake in the rain... yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! *




If you don't have something to contribute STFU.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Get rid of that floaty feeling?*



chimmike said:


> *simple, don't drive 100mph  *


not an option.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

UofLsentra said:


> *"For a true floaty feeling" pull the e-brake in the rain... yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! *


actually, i'm a little... wait. MORE than a little disappointed in the functionality of the parking brake in this thing...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

my parking brake works fine, I went out and did donuts in a parking lot the last time it rained here. Worked like a charm


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *my parking brake works fine, I went out and did donuts in a parking lot the last time it rained here. Worked like a charm *


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *my parking brake works fine, I went out and did donuts in a parking lot the last time it rained here. Worked like a charm *


wasn't this posted in another thread too?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah I posted it in the parking brake thread too

there was about a 2 week gap between the posts though


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

definitly the suspension would help, you should also check tire pressure, it needs to be at 34 or 35 cold, but as with any car it will likely have some floatyness too it, cause, thats what its doing

does anyone have access to a full blown wind tunnel with floor scales, i, and a aero engineer friend could probably manufacture a front spoiler of sorts to help with it. 

but, that may be a stretch


Chris


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

chrispy said:


> *definitly the suspension would help, you should also check tire pressure, it needs to be at 34 or 35 cold, but as with any car it will likely have some floatyness too it, cause, thats what its doing
> 
> does anyone have access to a full blown wind tunnel with floor scales, i, and a aero engineer friend could probably manufacture a front spoiler of sorts to help with it.
> 
> ...


if i had a full blown wind tunnel, i'd be answering the question, not asking it....


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i just realized the hilarious pun i used

full blown wind tunnel

hahah


Chris


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i had my pressure at 40 once....man it was bouncy on the freeway


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

gotta be careful about blowing out tires at that pressure, hit a hard bump or a rock or something, yikes


bouncy, not floaty? or are they the same

if not, which is better?

i hate semantics

Chris


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd say bouncy is better, but they both kinda suck

Floaty kinda feels like you have a reaally long suspension that isn't very stiff laterally, the tires follow the road but the body kinda sways in the wind and does whatever it wants to. That is just what it feels like, it isn't really doing that of course.

Bouncy is like you have a stiff suspension on a rough road, it's rough on your body but you atleast feel connected with the road unlike when you feel floaty.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

Front lip spoiler and a rear wing. Lower the car as well.


----------

